# County fair and tractor show, Lyndonville, VT Aug. 24-28, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a nice county fair with at least one day of tractor stuff. Here is a link:

http://www.vtfair.com/vtfair/Homex.html


----------

